
Uber has filed a patent to determine if passengers are drunk and refuse service - moonka
https://metro.co.uk/2018/06/11/uber-ai-will-soon-know-drunk-refuse-pick-7621134/
======
gcommer
Wow, not only is the article title completely fake, but they even linked to
the wrong patent.

Real patent is here: [http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=...](http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=20180157984.PGNR.inpu)

It looks like the main data points the system uses are time and location
occurrence with previous outings, and characteristics of how they interact
with the app, specifically text input.

------
jaspax
Why would they use this data to _refuse_ to carry the passengers? Don't we
want drunks on public transit and not driving their own cars?

